# Need show plz



## MrFeels (Mar 12, 2021)

Is Black butte still a thing? If anyone hears about live shows let me know. I have plenty of oldtimey by the fire music getting played by my friends, but I crave face melting riffs from a giant stack of speakers..


----------



## Romanriff (Mar 13, 2021)

Me too, the best I get nowadays is watching buskers. Sometimes it hits the spot but I'm the only one actually watching for more than 5 minutes.


----------



## MrFeels (Mar 13, 2021)

The only busker around here plays Wagon Wheel repeatedly all day. The other day I contemplated slitting my throat in front of them haha. But I see your in Oakland, damn I can't imagine the bay without shows. ☹️


----------



## Romanriff (Mar 16, 2021)

Yeah, it's pretty rough and all of the good venues are shut down or close to it at this point :/
also, why is it always wagon wheel with these guys?


----------



## Matt Derrick (Mar 18, 2021)

I just noticed the other day that Punk Rock Bowling in vegas has moved their dates back to mid september instead of canceling this year. not sure if that's your genre, but I'm thinking about checking it out.


----------

